# Tesla wye 85W



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/5/18)

So looking for a new single batt mod and this came up 

Any vendor have stock or getting a shipment soon ??


----------



## Rafique (12/5/18)

Just sold mines, great mod.


----------



## Silver (12/5/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> So looking for a new single batt mod and this came up
> 
> Any vendor have stock or getting a shipment soon ??



I seem to recall Vaperite had them before Sir Llama
Check with them
Dont know if they still have them or if this is a new one


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/5/18)

Silver said:


> I seem to recall Vaperite had them before Sir Llama
> Check with them
> Dont know if they still have them or if this is a new one



Sadly it's the 200W  and I only have a one baby charger 

But thank you @Silver !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/5/18)

Rafique said:


> Just sold mines, great mod.



I saw the sold just after I decided to commit to one


----------



## Paul33 (13/5/18)

What about the Minikin 80w single battery mod who’s name eludes me at the moment?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/5/18)

Colossal!!!

That’s it. I like the look of it and I love my Minikin so I’m a bit of a fanboy


----------



## Waltervh (13/5/18)

Hi @Smoke_A_Llama 

we have them in stock, please have a look?

https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/mods/products/copy-of-tesla-wye-mod


----------

